# Holistic Selects??



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Has anyone or does anyone use this? i have heard Wellpet, makers of Wellness is the manufacturer and its not "as rich" as Wellness..any thoughts? Not switching foods but just curious about it..


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My FILs greyhound is on it and doing well..shiny coat, good poo, and plenty of zip..
I dont think it as calorie dense as some other foods, as he has to feed more food to keep weight on her...


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I haven't tried the Holistic Selects, but I can't see where it would be considered "not as rich" as the Wellness - on paper anyway.

The Holistic Selects chicken looks slightly higher in protein and fat than the Wellness chicken. Both formulas have a mix of proteins and grains with quite a few ingredients.

But you never know . . . a dog that does well on one may not do well on the other.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I feed Holistic Select Fish Formula- Eleanor does great on it. Great stools(well most of the time until she eats something she shouldn't!) and she has a great coat. We went through several different foods the she did not do well on at all before Holistic Select was recommended to us. We are very pleased. I do feel a little more (1 1/2 Cups twice a day) that I did on other foods.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

My boys do great on the Holistic Select Chicken Meal and Rice formula. I've been feeding it to Jersey for 5 years now. The brand used to be owned by Eagle Pack... they split off about a year ago (? maybe a little less?) but I've noticed no difference since the switch.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody used to eat the duck formula before they were sold to Berwyn ( which turned wellness and eagle pack into Well pet). Once that took place, they must have changed the formula as he started having real problems, so we switched food. Several others on here had the same issue.


----------

